# Weight loss/training for L-C-L



## Alan O (18 Feb 2017)

I started cycling again towards the end of summer last year, and so far I'm only back up to 15-20 mile rides. I signed up for the 100-mile Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool in July as a target, and I've been riding once or twice a week, coupled with walking (~12,000 steps per day) and other exercises (turbo, elliptical trainer).

Last month our old mechanical scales finally broke (big heavy-duty ones, but about 40 years old), and I got a new digital set - and was shocked to find the old ones were under-weighing by around 5 kilos and I really weighed 99.7kg! At a height of 1m 74 that's far too heavy to ride 100 miles.

So, my first target is to get below 90kg, and steadily increase the cycling mileage with my next goal a 30-miler. And I'm not allowing myself any alcohol until I break 90kg (which is tough for a home winemaker).

As usual when I start a weight loss drive, the first two weeks started well enough (-1.6kg and -0.6kg), then it flattened out the next week (-0.1kg). Usually what then happens is my weight continues to drop gradually, but eventually the loss slows and pretty much stops and I lose motivation after a couple of months - and I start getting heavier again.

From week 4, I decided to try low-carb (it's worked for me quite well in the past), and I'm pleased to say the first week on it saw a 1.6kg drop, giving me a 3.8kg fall in 4 weeks - I'll weigh myself again on Monday for week 5.

What is interesting is that I find I can consume far fewer calories without feeling hungry - a 400 kcal cheese omelette can leave me feeling sated for much of the day, and very low-cal all-veg foods fill in gaps quite nicely. I also find I've slept better this week, and I'm waking in the mornings not feeling hungry.

For the first few days I did feel quite tired and it took serious effort to get into my exercises, but that seems to have worn off. It does take me a little longer to warm up properly than before (although after less than 2 weeks, it's still too early to be sure), and I take beta blockers and they slow down the warmup too, but once I get going I'm fine - a 6-mile walk yesterday (at about 4mph) went well and I felt full of energy.

Anyway, I hope you good folks don't mind indulging me with this thread as I target the 100 - it will motivate me more to know I'll be exposing my failure in public if I don't make it 

Alan


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Feb 2017)

Eat less, move more.


----------



## marzjennings (18 Feb 2017)

Don't worry about your weight and focus on training to ride a 100 miles comfortably. I weigh 8kg more than you and can ride a 100miles, plus I've friends shorter and heavier than you that can ride 100 miles. Yes being lighter will make the ride easier, but building up base fitness is more important.


----------



## Alan O (18 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Eat less, move more.


Indeed - the ELYFB diet


----------



## S-Express (18 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Eat less, move more.



This advice is plain wrong, to the point of being insulting to the OP's intelligence. You have no idea how much he eats, or how much exercise he takes, because he hasn't specified with anything like the kind of detail needed for you to suggest he should 'eat less'. Consequently, you have no clue as to whether the OP is in calorie credit or deficit.


----------



## Alan O (18 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> This advice is plain wrong, to the point of being insulting to the OP's intelligence. You have no idea how much he eats, or how much exercise he takes, because he hasn't specified with anything like the kind of detail needed for you to suggest he should 'eat less'. Consequently, you have no clue as to whether the OP is in calorie credit or deficit.


Oh, I took it in good spirit - if someone wants to lose weight and improve their fitness, "Eat less, move more" has to be the core of it


----------



## S-Express (18 Feb 2017)

Alan O said:


> "Eat less, move more" has to be the core of it



Not necessarily - that's the point I'm making. For example, it would be quite feasible to suggest 'eating more' in some circumstances.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Feb 2017)

Alan O said:


> Oh, I took it in good spirit - if someone wants to lose weight and improve their fitness, "Eat less, move more" has to be the core of it


Yeah, but @Racing roadkill could have been more diplomatic about it 
Good luck in your quest, Alan.
As said up thread, it is not necessary to be under 100kg in order to ride 100 miles, indeed you never knew about you correct weight before the new scales and were just going to ride more.
If you're lighter though, hills are so much easier.
We shall encourage you all the way.


----------



## Alan O (19 Feb 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Yeah, but @Racing roadkill could have been more diplomatic about it
> Good luck in your quest, Alan.
> As said up thread, it is not necessary to be under 100kg in order to ride 100 miles, indeed you never knew about you correct weight before the new scales and were just going to ride more.
> If you're lighter though, hills are so much easier.
> We shall encourage you all the way.


Thanks for your encouraging words - they're much appreciated. It is good to know there are fatter folk than me who can manage a 100-mile ride. So yes, fitness has to be the priority over weight loss. I do notice the weight even on short ascents - I did a 10-mile ride yesterday evening, but only at an ave 10.5 mph because I was so slow on the uphills. So as long as I feel my fitness is improving, I'm going to keep trying to shed the kilos too - at least until I've lost enough to have a beer 

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Alan O (20 Feb 2017)

Today is the end of week 5, and a weight loss of 0.8kg for a total of 4.6kg in 5 weeks.

On the exercise front it was a good weekend, taking advantage of the break in the 6 Nations. I only did 10 miles on the bike, but I walked 16 miles (with 4 of those pushing my mum in her wheelchair). For the week, I managed a total of 930 active minutes (per fitbit), which doesn't seem too bad.

Alan


----------



## mjr (20 Feb 2017)

That's good. What's stopping you riding a bit further? The snowdrops and crocuses are out now and there's probably a country house or churchyard somewhere near you that's worth seeing.


----------



## Alan O (20 Feb 2017)

mjr said:


> That's good. What's stopping you riding a bit further? The snowdrops and crocuses are out now and there's probably a country house or churchyard somewhere near you that's worth seeing.


Yeah, I've been watching the snowdrops and crocuses round the local parks - and we have the first daffodils in flower now too. And yes, there are plenty of destinations and routes of various distances I can go for.

I'm limited for a few reasons, but it's partly because the weather seemed more conducive to walking this week, and I have to fit things round various obligations - I should be able to get some longer rides in over the next few weeks.


----------



## si_c (21 Feb 2017)

Plenty of decent rides down by you. If you fancy doing a bit of the LCL route sometime give me a shout, only over the water, and I've ridden it all at one point or another.

As for training, you just need to pace yourself, find the speed at which you can just ride all day, then it just becomes a Mexican standoff between your arse and willpower. I found that once I'd done a few 100km rides that an imperial century is not that much harder. The LCL is as flat as you are going to get, it's a little lumpy around frodsham-weaverham, but draggy bit steep. Otherwise it's the Wirral. Not noted for its gradients.

Also I'd suggest doing @nickyboy's Manchester to Llandudno ride, it's in may, but it's flat, 100miles and plenty of good café stops, plus riding with friendly people.


----------



## Alan O (21 Feb 2017)

si_c said:


> Plenty of decent rides down by you. If you fancy doing a bit of the LCL route sometime give me a shout, only over the water, and I've ridden it all at one point or another.
> 
> As for training, you just need to pace yourself, find the speed at which you can just ride all day, then it just becomes a Mexican standoff between your arse and willpower. I found that once I'd done a few 100km rides that an imperial century is not that much harder. The LCL is as flat as you are going to get, it's a little lumpy around frodsham-weaverham, but draggy bit steep. Otherwise it's the Wirral. Not noted for its gradients.
> 
> Also I'd suggest doing @nickyboy's Manchester to Llandudno ride, it's in may, but it's flat, 100miles and plenty of good café stops, plus riding with friendly people.


Thanks, that's a kind offer - I'll try to take you up on it when I get my distance up a bit 

Manchester to Llandudno sounds good, but I don't think I'll be up to a 100-mile ride as early as May - I do take your point that it's all about finding a pace that you can ride all day, but I wouldn't want to join a group ride until that speed is getting to something reasonably respectable.

I used to ride round the Wirral and North Wales quite a lot when I was a lot younger and before I moved away from the area for much of my working life, and I'm looking forward to revisiting some of those old haunts.

Cheers,
Alan

(Very pleasant 12.5 mile ride today in light rain, but not cold and no wind)


----------



## si_c (21 Feb 2017)

Even if you don't want to do the whole run, if you aim for 60ish miles, by May, then you could do the Manchester -> Eureka first half (52miles), you'd then have a gentle 7 miles or so to the station in Chester. I wouldn't worry too much about pace, from what I remember it was a gentle 13 or so mph for the full route, and there were plenty of people who took longer. Plus you always ride faster when on a group run, and its a lot more fun.


----------



## Alan O (21 Feb 2017)

si_c said:


> Even if you don't want to do the whole run, if you aim for 60ish miles, by May, then you could do the Manchester -> Eureka first half (52miles), you'd then have a gentle 7 miles or so to the station in Chester. I wouldn't worry too much about pace, from what I remember it was a gentle 13 or so mph for the full route, and there were plenty of people who took longer. Plus you always ride faster when on a group run, and its a lot more fun.


Ooh, yes, that sounds plausible - I might well go for that, thanks


----------



## si_c (21 Feb 2017)

Alan O said:


> Ooh, yes, that sounds plausible - I might well go for that, thanks



No probs, if you do go, there is a thread under cyclechat rides, just post your interest there, and you'll get updates. No commitments though till nearer the time.


----------



## Alan O (24 Feb 2017)

We had a nice day here after yesterday's storm, and I arranged my work so I could have a few hours off (I'm self-employed and my boss is a pushover) so I could go for a ride.

I covered 25 miles, which is my furthest since I started cycling again, and I'm quite pleased by that at this stage.

It was entirely on the Liverpool Loop Line cycle/footpath, and I was surprised how much storm debris there was. The whole path was strewn with twigs and branches of various sizes (with plenty that could have jammed a wheel), and it was completely blocked by fallen trees at two points.

It's about a mile from home to join the path, then I rode to each end and back (plus an extra bit around a park at the southern end to get the miles up a bit).

I felt a bit tired at the end of it, but really not too bad.

Alan


----------



## galaxy (25 Feb 2017)

The at less bit is wrong, you can eat loads more, if its the right stuff.


----------



## Alan O (25 Feb 2017)

galaxy said:


> The at less bit is wrong, you can eat loads more, if its the right stuff.


Yes indeed - with the substitution of lower-cal foods for higher-cal foods (eg sprouts for KFC) it is easily possible to eat more weight/volume and consume fewer cals.


----------



## Alan O (2 Mar 2017)

I hit a bit of a wall yesterday.

I chose this week to replace drive chain components because the weather forecast was lousy - and then, with bikes in bits, it turned out sunny! So I went out walking instead, doing approx 6 miles in about 1h 45m.

About half a mile before home, my legs suddenly felt like lead and I just ran out of energy. I made it back, felt ravenously hungry, and had a couple of emergency jammy scones. After about an hour sleeping in a comfy chair ("Cardinal Fang...") I felt a bit better, but it wasn't until this morning after a good night's sleep that I felt back to normal.

I guess it's a reminder that I really need to focus on the fitness and put the weight loss at the back of my mind for now, and start upping my crab carb intake a bit to make sure I've got enough energy for the exercise levels I'm trying to maintain.

Alan


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Mar 2017)

Alan O said:


> I hit a bit of a wall yesterday.
> 
> I chose this week to replace drive chain components because the weather forecast was lousy - and then, with bikes in bits, it turned out sunny! So I went out walking instead, doing approx 6 miles in about 1h 45m.
> 
> ...


Yep eating crabs will deffo sort you out.


----------



## Alan O (2 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yep eating crabs will deffo sort you out.


LOL, yes, I should try a mix of crab and carb really - crab butties should do it.


----------



## Alan O (6 Mar 2017)

It was mostly a bike repair/maintenance week this week while the weather was bad (and walking for fitness), but with my MTB fixed up again by the weekend I got in a fun 12.5 mile ride.

Very light misty drizzle when I set out, so I headed off to Croxteth Hall and the surrounding woods, plus a couple of detours. It was a lot of fun, lots of mud, and the bike was working perfectly again after I'd replaced its broken derailleur hanger and chain.

I thought it was a reasonable distance for off-road, and I could quite easily have ridden further - but I headed for home when the rain started getting heavier, my feet were getting a bit too cold, and the mud was starting to seep into places where it really shouldn't be 

This week I want to fit some handlebars on the bike I'll actually be doing the big ride on, and start doing some miles on that (it's a Raleigh Royal frame I built up last year, with a Biopace triple, cantilever brakes, Schwalbe Marathons and a Brooks Cambium).


----------



## Alan O (7 Mar 2017)

And I've picked up a bit of an achilles tendon strain 

It felt a bit tight yesterday, and today it was quite painful even when I just did a gentle walk to the shops. I do get this from time to time, and it's usually fine after a couple of days of rest, so I'm in for a frustrating spell sitting with my feet up 

Alan


----------



## Alan O (13 Mar 2017)

I didn't get much done last week with my achilles tendon strain, but after a few days rest and then some gentle stretching and exercises it was fine - I damaged it years ago and it plays up every now and then, and that's the approach that always does the trick.

Anyway, it was a nice day today and work wasn't too demanding, so I took a day off and went out on my MTB - I've swapped out the knobbly tyres for Schwalbe Land Cruisers as it was mostly on tarmac and hard surfaces.

I rode to and around four city parks, for a total of 31.8 miles, which I'm pleased with at this stage.

Alan


----------



## lutonloony (7 Apr 2017)

I suffer from arthritis and occasional Achilles inflammatory problem.my specialist told me to stretch it, resting does not help


----------



## griff488 (7 Apr 2017)

Hi Alan
You sound like you are in a similar position to myself. I weigh around 100kg and have signed up for my first century ride (Ride London) in July. 
At the present moment I am combining gym work with a few short fastish rides each week. I have struggled to get out and ride recently though due to crashing my Giant and snapping the frame. That's all sorted now and the insurance have replaced my bike so I am going to follow one of the training plans on the Ride london website: https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/training/training-plans/
These may help you with formulating a plan to increase the mileage although you seem to be doing a good job so far.
I will be starting the intermediate plan I think to start with and see how it goes.
The main thing I have struggled with in the past when doing longer distances is fuelling on the bike. I can't seem to get the eating and drinking right at all. I don't like the energy drinks so only take squash with me. I can ride for 35-40 miles fine then crash into the wall and completely run out of energy. Something I really need to work on!
Good luck with your training.
Cheers Griff


----------



## Alan O (9 Apr 2017)

griff488 said:


> Hi Alan
> You sound like you are in a similar position to myself. I weigh around 100kg and have signed up for my first century ride (Ride London) in July.
> At the present moment I am combining gym work with a few short fastish rides each week. I have struggled to get out and ride recently though due to crashing my Giant and snapping the frame. That's all sorted now and the insurance have replaced my bike so I am going to follow one of the training plans on the Ride london website: https://www.prudentialridelondon.co.uk/training/training-plans/
> These may help you with formulating a plan to increase the mileage although you seem to be doing a good job so far.
> ...


Thanks Griff, that looks like useful stuff.

I've had a couple of weeks of almost no training/exercise, because just as soon as I got over my strained tendon I caught a bug of some sort that knocked me flat. But I'm over that now, I took my old Mum out for an 8-mile push in her wheelchair yesterday to Croxteth Hall Park and around the woods, I'm doing a gentle 5-mile walk this evening to visit a friend in hospital, and I've taken tomorrow off to go for a ride. I'll do a circular city ride (which I can do mostly on cycle paths and canal path), so I can adjust the distance to how I'm feeling, but I'm hoping for 30-40m.

I've never really had any problem with fueling. I don't find it really matters what I eat, as long as I eat little and often - Tomorrow I'll take some sausage butties, cake of some sort, a couple of bananas, and some Kendal Mint Cake. For drink, I mix 6 tsps of sugar and 1 tsp of salt per litre of water (I used to use 0.5 tsp of salt, but I've had cramp a couple of times lately so I've upped the salt), which is effective and cheap - tomorrow I'll take two 750ml bottles, probably with some lemon juice in one for flavouring, and I'll stop and buy other drinks while I'm out.

Anyway, why not let us know how you get on with your training here too - we can give each other moral support!

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## si_c (9 Apr 2017)

@griff488 as @Alan O says, little and often is good for a fuelling strategy. If I'm doing a longer solo ride I aim to eat one item of food (flapjack, banana, chocolate bar etc) every half an hour, and water around the same time. Doing that (and stopping for a sandwich / beans on toast halfway) means I'm good to go.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 Apr 2017)

Little and often is the best way, top up what you have rather than try to replace what's been lost. I have a distance alert set on my garmin for every 10miles so I largely eat to the beep on a longer ride


----------



## Alan O (10 Apr 2017)

Really good ride today - quite a few ducklings on the canal, which seems quite early. It was a circular ride and I was enjoying it, so I extended it a little and managed 41.4 miles.

It was the first serious ride on my Raleigh Royal that I built up after I got the frame last year, and I'm pretty happy with it. It was also the first serious ride on my Brooks Cambium C17, and it's super comfy 

Best thing is, I feel fine afterwards!

Alan


----------



## si_c (10 Apr 2017)

Alan O said:


> Really good ride today - quite a few ducklings on the canal, which seems quite early. It was a circular ride and I was enjoying it, so I extended it a little and managed 41.4 miles.
> 
> It was the first serious ride on my Raleigh Royal that I built up after I got the frame last year, and I'm pretty happy with it. It was also the first serious ride on my Brooks Cambium C17, and it's super comfy
> 
> ...


Sounds good. Now to try 62mi


----------



## Alan O (10 Apr 2017)

si_c said:


> Sounds good. Now to try 62mi




I'll probably head over to your area soon and go for a 50.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## si_c (10 Apr 2017)

Alan O said:


> I'll probably head over to your area soon and go for a 50.
> 
> Cheers,
> Alan


Gimme a shout if you want company. I'm doing a lot of commuting miles atm, so I'm up for a steady 50mile spin. Incidentally, the Wirral Circular route is more or less a 50mile loop, with plenty of stops for food along the way (think nicholls in Parkgate).


----------



## Alan O (11 Apr 2017)

si_c said:


> Gimme a shout if you want company. I'm doing a lot of commuting miles atm, so I'm up for a steady 50mile spin. Incidentally, the Wirral Circular route is more or less a 50mile loop, with plenty of stops for food along the way (think nicholls in Parkgate).


Thanks, I'll let you know - only trouble is it will almost certainly have to be a weekday (due to the nature of my work and domestic things), but I might be able to squeeze a Saturday or Sunday.

I used to ride Wirral circuits in the old days (back when the ferry did simple commuter fares all day, with none of this cruise-only nonsense), and I certainly remember there was no shortage of food! I don't know Nicholls, but there used to be a pretty good deli/sandwich place in West Kirby.


----------



## si_c (11 Apr 2017)

Alan O said:


> Thanks, I'll let you know - only trouble is it will almost certainly have to be a weekday (due to the nature of my work and domestic things), but I might be able to squeeze a Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> I used to ride Wirral circuits in the old days (back when the ferry did simple commuter fares all day, with none of this cruise-only nonsense), and I certainly remember there was no shortage of food! I don't know Nicholls, but there used to be a pretty good deli/sandwich place in West Kirby.


Nichol(l?)s is the post office, purveyors of Nichols famous Ice Cream. I've never not stopped there on the way through. Nor have I have I ever detoured to go there by accident.


----------



## Alan O (11 Apr 2017)

si_c said:


> Nichol(l?)s is the post office, purveyors of Nichols famous Ice Cream. I've never not stopped there on the way through. Nor have I have I ever detoured to go there by accident.


Hehe, I'll be careful not to either...


----------



## griff488 (30 Apr 2017)

HI Alan
Thanks for the suggestions regarding drinks. I will give them a try. I'd forgotten all about Kendal mint cake! I used to have it as a kid when being dragged up the various fells in the Lake District by my Dad!!

Unfortunately I too have had a couple of weeks off the bike due to sustaining a back injury and being busy with kids hols and work.
I am going to squeeze in a shortish ride on Tuesday and then I have entered the Cycling Weekly Arrow sportive at the weekend which I am looking forward too. I have only entered the short one which is 52 miles and not a lot of climbing. My plan is to use this as an indication of current fitness and practice for London. Also decide whether the current gear setup on my bike is suitable for me. I'm currently running 52/36 cranks but usually only run 50/34.
If I can get it done in less than four hours I'll be happy at this stage in my training.
Hope you're training is still going well!

Cheers Griff


----------



## Alan O (3 May 2017)

griff488 said:


> HI Alan
> Thanks for the suggestions regarding drinks. I will give them a try. I'd forgotten all about Kendal mint cake! I used to have it as a kid when being dragged up the various fells in the Lake District by my Dad!!
> 
> Unfortunately I too have had a couple of weeks off the bike due to sustaining a back injury and being busy with kids hols and work.
> ...


Hi Griff,

I've actually had a couple of poor weeks. With various things like minor family illnesses and the like (I care for my old Mum, so that limits my freedom), I've only been managing a few short rides. I had planned a 45-50 last weekend, but flu got in the way, so hopefully that will happen next weekend (although the May blossom is out, and as a home winemaker that's one event of the year I can't miss).

As for gearing, for my 100 I'll be using a 28-38-48 Biopace triple with 6-speed 14-28 on an old steel tourer. (My other steel road bike has 42-52 Biopace and 14-24 - I might try it on that one next year )

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## griff488 (18 May 2017)

I am pleased to report I completed the Arrow sportive with relative ease. Which considering an almost complete lack of training due to various reasons I'm quite happy with. I completed it in just under four hours and thoroughly enjoyed the event. I would recommend any of UK cycling events rides. Very well signposted and marshalled at busy junctions! They are also cheap to enter at £26 for the 52 miler which includes a medal!

Following on from the sportive there's a few things I need to work on. 
Firstly comfort!! I rode wearing my mtb shorts and was extremely uncomfortable in the undercarriage area!! I plan to invest in some decent bib shorts and see if that improves things.
Secondly fuelling. Whilst I didn't get hungry due to my missus meeting me at the feed station with some sandwiches I found it difficult to eat. I had taken cereal bars and gels with me to eat but have discovered that eating anything sweet whilst riding makes me feel sick! So the plan will be to use sandwiches instead!
Hydration wise I did ok. Still didn't drink enough but more than I have been previously so will continue to work on that!
My gearing felt OK on this ride. Some of the hills were quite steep albeit fairly short.

My plan for the next few weeks are as much riding as possible with some gym/swimming sessions as well. I'm still losing weight albeit slowly at the moment but so long as it keeps going down I'll be happy!!

Hope your training is going well!
Cheer Griff


----------



## si_c (18 May 2017)

griff488 said:


> Secondly fuelling. Whilst I didn't get hungry due to my missus meeting me at the feed station with some sandwiches I found it difficult to eat. I had taken cereal bars and gels with me to eat but have discovered that eating anything sweet whilst riding makes me feel sick! So the plan will be to use sandwiches instead!
> Hydration wise I did ok. Still didn't drink enough but more than I have been previously so will continue to work on that!
> My gearing felt OK on this ride. Some of the hills were quite steep albeit fairly short.


If you were having difficulty eating, it is possible that you were dehydrated, so you may need to drink more.


----------



## Alan O (19 May 2017)

I've had a couple of bad weeks myself.

Firstly I was out of action for about a week with a torn diaphragm muscle. And I wasn't doing anything strenuous at the time - I was just standing up from an armchair and turning to one side when I coughed...

Then a bit of serious illness from my Mum kept me in - I'm her carer and couldn't go out at all while she was bad (she's OK now, thankfully).

So I've really not managed more than a couple of 10-12 mile rides this week, being able to leave Mum for no more than about an hour at a time.

But, plans are afoot for this weekend, and I'm hoping to get close to a 50 - as long as it doesn't all _gang agley_ again.


----------



## Alan O (22 May 2017)

At 44 miles yesterday I didn't quite manage a 50, but it was an excellent ride, and really quite hard for a lot of it.

I followed the Liverpool loop line, canal towpath, and NCN route 62 all the way to Southport, so off-road for almost all of the way - mostly gravel track. The worst surface, unexpectedly, was the tarmac coastal road path for the last few miles - it's heavily patched and had just the right kind of bumpiness to hammer at my wrists and try to rattle my teeth out.

NCN 62 is really good, and there were hundreds of cyclists using it - I was on my touring bike with Schwalbe Marathons, and I saw all sorts including road bikes, hybrids, uprights, MTBs, families with kids' bikes, and even a tandem (which you don't see off road very often) and a fat bike.

Big lunch at The Swan of plaice, chips and mushy peas - not the best way to fuel a bike ride, but it's the best fish & chips I know and I find it impossible to go to Southport and not eat there.

The ride back was on NCN route 810, along the coast and out past Crosby Marina. And this was the hard part - I had a steady strong southerly headwind all the way, with only a few short periods of respite from blocking trees. The BBC put it at 10-12 mph, though at the Crosby stretch along the seafront I'm sure it was stronger - I was pushing to just manage about twice walking pace (judging by the speed I overtook walkers). After close to 20 miles of relentless headwind, I cut it short a bit and headed directly home by road from Crosby.

Overall, I averaged around 12mph out (which I thought was reasonable for off road and the stop/start nature of the busy cycle/walker/dog route) but only about 8mph back against the wind. I got home feeling surprisingly good, especially as I pretty much got my feeding completely wrong from a cycling perspective - I ate hardly anything on the ride there and back, and there was that big lunch.

About an hour after getting home I went to visit a friend in hospital, so I walked there as a 'warm down' exercise - it was only 2 miles (and I got the bus back), but I think it helped.

Over the day, my fitbit reckoned I'd used up around 7,000 kcals - I know it's not accurate, but treating it as a vague ballpark my input for the day was only around half of that and I've hopefully burned up a tiny bit of flab ;-)

I finished the day with a couple of bottles of Erdinger Weissbier and slept very well!

Today I do feel pretty tired, and that's surely because of my insufficient calorie intake, but my legs feel fine. So, a good day, especially as it was mostly off road, but I'll be getting my fueling right for future rides.

Alan


----------



## Alan O (23 Jun 2017)

Well, I've managed no more long-ish rides at all 

My dear Mum chose the last fortnight to slip into another psychiatric episode needing almost 24x7 attention, and that's largely killed my training plans (well, she didn't choose it, but you know what I mean).

So I've been relying on multiple 1-hour rides pushing my pace a bit, the turbo, and elliptical trainer sessions. There's only nine days to go, and I'm going to do the 100 if it takes me all day and wears my bum down to the bone 

Right now it's final details time, including last minute bike adjustments (derailleurs needed a bit of fine tuning) and getting the fuel plan together - today I took delivery of a nice little top tube bag for my jelly babies


----------



## Alan O (1 Jul 2017)

It all happens tomorrow, bike is ready, bag is packed with food (including lots of jelly babies) - and now some sleep.


----------



## arch684 (1 Jul 2017)

Alan O said:


> It all happens tomorrow, bike is ready, bag is packed with food (including lots of jelly babies) - and now some sleep.


Good luck, enjoy


----------



## si_c (2 Jul 2017)

Alan O said:


> It all happens tomorrow, bike is ready, bag is packed with food (including lots of jelly babies) - and now some sleep.


Have fun


----------



## Alan O (3 Jul 2017)

Mission accomplished.

I knew I wasn't properly fit for it (longest ride so far had been only 43 miles, and I've done less than 1,000 since I restarted last summer, even including turbo trainer miles) and hadn't been sleeping properly (both due to caring for my Mum), and the only way I was going to complete it was to take it slowly, have plenty of stops, and keep the food and drink going all day.

The unexpectedly hilly part of the route between around 40m and 65m (Frodsham to Delamere and around) was a bit of a killer on the legs - I really hadn't been training on any uphills at all, and I've never been much of a hill climber even when I was young. But after that it was largely flat all the way to the end.

I had a backup escape plan of getting the train back from Chester at around 75m if I needed to, but once I reached that point there was no way I was going to give up, no matter how I felt.

I pretty much hit the wall with around 10 to go, and an old achilles tendon injury had started hurting, so I stopped for a good rest and another feed, then it was a brief stop every mile or so and coasting whenever I could (even if only slowly). But I made it home.

All in all, considering my inadequate fitness and my 99kg body weight, I'm pretty satisfied with the day.

And after a long soak in the bath, a good dinner, and a decent sleep, I feel surprisingly good this morning!

(When I got home I was thinking "I'm not going to do that again", but now, hmm, maybe - let's see if I can get some weight off first )

Alan


----------



## griff488 (26 Jul 2017)

Congratulations Alan!! So glad you made it round!! Well done!! 

Mines at the weekend and I've woken this morning with a cold!! Here's hoping it goes away sharpish!! My training also hasn't gone to plan and my longest ride so far is only 68 miles. I'm just hoping I get past the cut off points in time!

Again well done Alan! Pleased for you!!


----------



## Alan O (26 Jul 2017)

griff488 said:


> Congratulations Alan!! So glad you made it round!! Well done!!
> 
> Mines at the weekend and I've woken this morning with a cold!! Here's hoping it goes away sharpish!! My training also hasn't gone to plan and my longest ride so far is only 68 miles. I'm just hoping I get past the cut off points in time!
> 
> Again well done Alan! Pleased for you!!


Thanks 

But what a horrible time for you to get a cold 

Keep warm, lots of vit C (or whatever your favourite cold remedy - mine comes in a bottle from Scotland), and hope you're not too badly affected.

I'll be thinking of you over the weekend and my hopes go with you - do let us know how it goes.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## griff488 (19 Sep 2017)

Apologies for not replying sooner but I'm pleased to report I made it round!! Total time of 9hrs 4 mins. Moving time though was 7 hrs 51 mins. Main reason for the big differences in time are I helped a chap with a mechanical and catching a lass who couldn't unclip going up Boot hill due to the bolts dropping out her cleats!! Both of these cost me 45 mins.
I had a fantastic ride and highly recommend the event to any that haven't done it!
Now for the Birmingham Velo on Sunday!!


----------



## Alan O (19 Sep 2017)

griff488 said:


> Apologies for not replying sooner but I'm pleased to report I made it round!! Total time of 9hrs 4 mins. Moving time though was 7 hrs 51 mins. Main reason for the big differences in time are I helped a chap with a mechanical and catching a lass who couldn't unclip going up Boot hill due to the bolts dropping out her cleats!! Both of these cost me 45 mins.
> I had a fantastic ride and highly recommend the event to any that haven't done it!
> Now for the Birmingham Velo on Sunday!!


Nice one - well done!


----------



## Alan O (19 Sep 2017)

Oh, I forgot to add - through sponsorship from my very generous family and friends, I raised a final total of £1,000.68 (inc gift aid) for Claire House Hospice


----------



## Alan O (24 Jan 2018)

"_When I got home I was thinking "I'm not going to do that again", but now, hmm, maybe - let's see if I can get some weight off first._"

That's what I said the day after I finished last year's Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool 100 mile ride (in aid of Claire House Hospice), and I'm rebooting this thread because, yep, I'm going for it again. This year it is on 1 July.

I won't be held back from doing enough miles as I was last year, and after laying up my bikes in late October (for various reasons, not _only_ because I'm a fair-weather cyclist wimp), I've got them out, adjusted, cleaned, and January is already off to a reasonable start. Three short rides in the past two weeks add up to 40 miles, which isn't record-breaking, but it's ahead of where I was this time last year.

On the weight front I'm 96kg at the moment, 3kg less than last July, and I'm targeting a weight of 85kg by the day of the ride. That's a loss rate of pretty much exactly 0.5kg per week, which should be comfortably achievable.

I intend to get out and do a decent length ride every weekend when the weather is good enough, and also try to get in some shorter weekday afternoon/evening rides when weather and light permit (and it's nice that daylight is already noticeably lengthening).

I finished my day's work yesterday (I work at home on a computer) at around 15:00, saw the weather was really nice (clear sky, mild temperature, if a bit windy) and that the BBC forecast suggested a couple more hours of the same, so I went out on the MTB towards the nearest woods (which shielded me from the wind) and managed 14 miles. Very enjoyable, and more rides like that whenever I can should make a significant difference.

I've also signed up to my local gym (it's 15 minutes walk away, and I can get off-peak membership for £20 per month - which will reduce in September when I reach 60). Because of my heart op back in 2007 I had to get my doc's approval first, and he checked me out and reckons everything is fine and enthusiastically supports it. He's a cyclist too, and he's very much behind cycling as a general means of exercise.

The gym is really for days when it's too cold, wet or windy to want to go out cycling, when spending a free hour or so on the machines should be a big help. I have an elliptical trainer at home which I've used a lot and like, but it was a cheap one and is close to worn out now - the ones at the gym are obviously far superior, and they also have rowing machines, steppers, treadmills, exercise bikes... all of which are good for cardiovascular workouts and general aerobic fitness.

Anyway, the support and encouragement from the fine folk here really helped last year, and I'm really hoping to finish it this year with a lot less pain by the end! (And the more people I tell, the more committed I'll be and the harder it would be to back out )


----------



## si_c (24 Jan 2018)

Alan O said:


> "_When I got home I was thinking "I'm not going to do that again", but now, hmm, maybe - let's see if I can get some weight off first._"
> 
> That's what I said the day after I finished last year's Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool 100 mile ride (in aid of Claire House Hospice), and I'm rebooting this thread because, yep, I'm going for it again. This year it is on 1 July.
> 
> ...


Might be worth keeping a log in this thread so you know where you are up to. At this point in the year, any miles are good miles.


----------



## Alan O (24 Jan 2018)

si_c said:


> Might be worth keeping a log in this thread so you know where you are up to. At this point in the year, any miles are good miles.


Yes, excellent idea, thanks, I'll do that - logging my miles here in public should be a great additional motivator.

I have a record of last year's miles per month on Strava (excluding turbo sessions), so I can log the comparison.


----------



## Alan O (30 Jan 2018)

January hasn't ended as well as I'd hoped - I had a 25-mile ride planned for Sunday, but I twisted my knee quite painfully and I've been out of action for about a week (and I won't be cycling tomorrow).

I've ended up doing 4 short rides since 14 January for a total of 47.6 miles, with the longest 15.3 miles. It's nothing too impressive, but better than January 2017 when I only did 17.7 miles.

I've bigger things planned for February, with better than 47.8 miles needed to beat 2017.


----------



## Alan O (28 Feb 2018)

February was a step up, though I was afflicted by sciatica which kept me off cycling for nearly 2 weeks and away from the gym for 3 weeks.

I managed a total of 150.6 miles cycling, with the longest single day a 42 mile MTB ride which was around 80% on gravel path and similar. That easily beats the 47.8 miles I did in February 2017.

On top of that, my fitbit reckons I've walked 145 miles in 28 days, and I did enjoy a couple of gym sessions in the first week of the month.

Target to beat in March is the modest 56.6 miles from Feb 2017, and I want to do a 50+ day. The way the weather is at the moment, it'll be at least a few days before I'm out again, but at least my back's well enough for the gym for when it's cold and windy.


----------



## Alan O (1 Apr 2018)

In March I covered 177.6 miles (against just 56.6 miles in March 2017). My biggest one-day ride was 46.8 miles, and I still felt reasonably fresh at the end of it (I didn't manage to beat my 50 one-day target, which I'd actually forgotten about). In fact, I really feel I've had a significant step up in my cycling fitness in March.

I went a whole 12 days early in the month with no cycling, due to poor weather, but I made good use of that time at the gym. I've started adding strength training to cardio, and that's definitely paying off. I really can feel a significant improvement on hills now, and my recovery time after rides has improved.

Another thing that helped, I think, was riding exclusively on the MTB for about 3 weeks. When I got back on the tourer I'll ride for the L-C-L, it felt so easy!

I've now done 150 miles in February, 175 in March, and I'll target at least 200 in April (against a mere 49.3 in April 2017).

I also want to do one ride of at least 75 miles this month (and I'll try not to forget). The weekend of 21/22, I have two rides scheduled which should add up to about 100, but I don't want to do a single 100 before 1 July as I want to keep that psychological target for the day itself.

Weighing day is tomorrow, and I should be on for approximately 91kg, which would be 6.8kg down so far this year and 8kg lighter than the day of last year's ride - and I'm still on track to make my target of 85kg.

When I started this training I was dreading the hill out of Frodsham - now I feel like I can't wait to have another crack at it.


----------



## si_c (1 Apr 2018)

Alan O said:


> When I started this training I was dreading the hill out of Frodsham - now I feel like I can't wait to have another crack at it.


Which hill out of Frodsham? Helsby side or Sutton Weaver?


----------



## Alan O (1 Apr 2018)

si_c said:


> Which hill out of Frodsham? Helsby side or Sutton Weaver?


Toward Sutton Weaver, but right on the B5152 under the railway bridge, up and then right on Manley road and up further.


----------



## si_c (1 Apr 2018)

Alan O said:


> Toward Sutton Weaver, but right on the B5152 under the railway bridge, up and then right on Manley road and up further.


Ah yeah, I know the one, it's not exceptionally steep, but it does drag on for quite a distance. Definitely one you need to pace properly.


----------



## Alan O (1 Apr 2018)

si_c said:


> Ah yeah, I know the one, it's not exceptionally steep, but it does drag on for quite a distance. Definitely one you need to pace properly.


Yep, it's the distance. I just struggled with the needed fitness last year, but I'm now relishing it.


----------



## si_c (1 Apr 2018)

Alan O said:


> Yep, it's the distance. I just struggled with the needed fitness last year, but I'm now relishing it.



The weight loss alone will make an enormous difference, even without any fitness gains.


----------



## Alan O (30 Apr 2018)

Three weeks of illness (cluster migraines, followed by a flu-type thing, which left my balance affected) and injury (twisted ankle) put paid to my April distance target, with three weeks off the bike and my partaking in group rides having to be canceled. Just before the ankle injury I did manage a quick 4-mile ride to test a new pair of wheels, but that's nothing really.

But I managed to salvage something from it in the final week, with 129 miles over 5 days (three 15-20 mile weekday evenings, Saturday off, and 76 miles on Sunday) taking me to 133 miles over the month. It's not the 200 I was targeting, but it's a lot more than the mere 49 miles I did in April 2017 and better than I'd feared.

And I did at least manage my 75-mile ride target. The long ride (yesterday) was around 2/3rds off road, on everything from decent hard surface to gravel track to bare earth, so I reckon it was worth the equivalent effort of a significantly longer all-road ride. I also managed to get from the Wirral Way at Davenport Road, up Dee View Road to Heswall and beyond with only a handful of short breather stops - I was at about 55 miles at that point, and pleased enough with that.

I felt really quite good at the end of it, and went to bed wondering if I could make a 17 mile ride this evening to reach 150 for the month, but today I think 17 yards might be pushing it :-)

Still, I reckon I'd probably be fit enough to do the 100 now (well, in a week), so I have two months to improve on that fitness and keep losing weight.

I have six group rides planned for May, and I'm setting a month target of 250 miles.


----------



## si_c (5 May 2018)

Bit steep that bit of heswall, although for a real leg burner, come up station road and then the wallrake up to heswall. I had a clueless moment at the junction at the top there when I had to stop because of traffic .


----------



## Alan O (7 May 2018)

si_c said:


> Bit steep that bit of heswall, although for a real leg burner, come up station road and then the wallrake up to heswall. I had a clueless moment at the junction at the top there when I had to stop because of traffic .


Ah, Wallrake, yes, that looks hard. I did actually look at it and ponder it when I reached the top of Station Road, but I decided to turn left instead!


----------



## si_c (7 May 2018)

Alan O said:


> Ah, Wallrake, yes, that looks hard. I did actually look at it and ponder it when I reached the top of Station Road, but I decided to turn left instead!


The wiser choice!


----------



## Alan O (15 May 2018)

Thought I'd do a mid-May update as things are going a lot better - at 180 miles I've ridden my longest monthly distance so far, with only half the month gone.

I should have my 250-mile target done by the end of this week, so I'm upping my full-month target to 300 miles.

Update: I couldn't resist, and went out for a quick 20 this afternoon to bring my month up to 200 miles.


----------



## Alan O (31 May 2018)

End of May, and I exceeded my 300-mile target with a total of 373 miles. That's more than twice my previous best month, and way ahead of the 75.5 miles I did in May 2017. Biggest ride of the month was 67 miles.

I intend to ride less in June, but I want to do at least one 75% distance ride in the first half of the month. After that, just a few gentler rides immediately ahead of the 100 on 1 July.


----------



## Kosong (1 Jun 2018)

wow, this is great! its really interesting to see your progress. do you have strava at all? 

I also had the ''my scales have been underweighing me'' 2 days ago when i went to the doctors...mine are under by 7 kg  that, or my clothes and anything in my bladder/bowels that isn't usually for my morning weigh was quite more substatial than expected. I'm going to try get 14lbs off by the time my tour begins in 7 weeks, figuiring that im already just about fit enough to cycle 50 miles a day for a few weeks (and will gain fitness as the tour goes on), but the stone plus of weight will make all the difference in my speed and tiredness. Bonus points if i can lose more...can you feel the weight difference on your bike?


----------



## Alan O (1 Jun 2018)

Kosong said:


> wow, this is great! its really interesting to see your progress. do you have strava at all?
> 
> I also had the ''my scales have been underweighing me'' 2 days ago when i went to the doctors...mine are under by 7 kg  that, or my clothes and anything in my bladder/bowels that isn't usually for my morning weigh was quite more substatial than expected. I'm going to try get 14lbs off by the time my tour begins in 7 weeks, figuiring that im already just about fit enough to cycle 50 miles a day for a few weeks (and will gain fitness as the tour goes on), but the stone plus of weight will make all the difference in my speed and tiredness. Bonus points if i can lose more...can you feel the weight difference on your bike?


Yep, on Strava I'm athlete number 17483433.

And yes, I really can feel the weight difference - I think another stone, if you can lose it, would help you enormously with your tour.


----------



## Alan O (1 Jun 2018)

I've just read back on this whole thread since I started training for last year's ride, and it surprises me to be reminded of the illnesses and minor injuries I suffered over the period. I guess it's what comes from getting old, but it's an additional good reason to not push myself too much in June and risk injury.


----------



## Kosong (1 Jun 2018)

awesome, have been eating clean this week...hoping to see some weight start going from next week on...a stone off before the tour will balance out the weight of my SLR camera and stuff which ive never taken on a tour before! and yes it must be really nice to read back on the progress youve done...seeing yoru rides get longer too, as well as knowing you are riding faster.


----------



## Alan O (4 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> I want to do at least one 75% distance ride in the first half of the month.


Exceeded that today with 87.7 miles. I stopped checking Strava at around 60 miles and kept it for a surprise for when I got home, hoping to reach 80+. I could fairly easily have done the extra few miles to reach the 100 too, so I'm quite pleased at this stage


----------



## si_c (4 Jun 2018)

Decent ride there with a fair bit of hills, especially that one at the end!! 

Pretty much ready I'd say!


----------



## Alan O (5 Jun 2018)

si_c said:


> Decent ride there with a fair bit of hills, especially that one at the end!!
> 
> Pretty much ready I'd say!


Thanks, but I think you're being a bit generous about the hills . It was mostly pretty flat, and the 1,500 feet of elevation is a fair bit short of the 4,000+ feet of the LCL. But the final climb from the river front up to Childwall was pleasing - even though it's relatively gentle, being comfortable with it at the end of a long ride was nice.

Also, around 50 miles of the ride was off-road, including Cheshire Lines, canal path, Formby-Crosby coast path. And after a good sleep, I feel fine today - rest day, then a gentle stretch tomorrow (which should also bring up my 1,000 miles for 2018 - not a lot for slim, young things, but not bad for fat old me)

I've got rides of about 70 miles and 50 miles lined up for the next two Mondays, plus a couple of short evening ones each week. And with that, yep, I'm feeling ready for it.


----------



## mjr (5 Jun 2018)

Kosong said:


> I also had the ''my scales have been underweighing me'' 2 days ago when i went to the doctors...mine are under by 7 kg  that, or my clothes and anything in my bladder/bowels that isn't usually for my morning weigh was quite more substatial than expected.


Some clothes are surprisingly heavy. A while ago, I did actually weigh what I wore to a hospital winter weigh-in by weighing myself with and without once I got back home. It wasn't 7kg but near to 5 IIRC.


----------



## Biking4Heart (14 Jun 2018)

It must be an Alan "Thing".
Part of my HBP issue is my weight.
December of 2017 I weighed in @ 209Lbs.
My appointment the other day has me @ 197Lbs.

This wasn't even done with riding. Mine was solely done by diet modification.
Hopefully, the bike helps.

The U.S.Alan


----------



## Alan O (14 Jun 2018)

mjr said:


> Some clothes are surprisingly heavy. A while ago, I did actually weigh what I wore to a hospital winter weigh-in by weighing myself with and without once I got back home. It wasn't 7kg but near to 5 IIRC.


I have my annual checkup in a couple of weeks, which involves weighing. I'm hoping the weather will stay warm enough for me to wear my lightest t-shirt and a pair of shorts - and I'll wear sandals so I can easily kick them off for the weighing


----------



## mjr (14 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> I have my annual checkup in a couple of weeks, which involves weighing. I'm hoping the weather will stay warm enough for me to wear my lightest t-shirt and a pair of shorts - and I'll wear sandals so I can easily kick them off for the weighing


Do they disinfect the sweaty foot pad? 

Take it to its conclusion and turn up in the full Borat.


----------



## Alan O (14 Jun 2018)

mjr said:


> Do they disinfect the sweaty foot pad?
> 
> Take it to its conclusion and turn up in the full Borat.


Ah, good point - maybe I'll take a small bottle of TCP in my bag. And I quite like the nurse who'll be checking me, so I'll probably spare her the horror of a Borat


----------



## Biking4Heart (14 Jun 2018)

Alan O said:


> Ah, good point - maybe I'll take a small bottle of TCP in my bag. And I quite like the nurse who'll be checking me, so I'll probably spare her the horror of a Borat


One problem with the Nurse theory.

If you like her enough... It might elevate your BP. Don't want to go there


----------



## Alan O (14 Jun 2018)

Biking4Heart said:


> One problem with the Nurse theory.
> 
> If you like her enough... It might elevate your BP. Don't want to go there


Hehe, another good point!


----------



## si_c (14 Jun 2018)

Biking4Heart said:


> If you like her enough... It might elevate your BP. Don't want to go there



Depending how much you like her, it may end up lowering your blood pressure...


----------



## Alan O (14 Jun 2018)

Possible change of training strategy, and opinions would be appreciated...

I've done two long rides the past two Mondays - 87 miles on 4 June, and 72 miles on 11 June - and I have a 50-mile one scheduled for 18 June. After that I was going to have two relative rest weeks, with maybe just a handful of short rides (20-ish miles) to keep my legs moving, before the big day on 1 July.

But I've just seen a really nice ride scheduled with the group I ride with, on 24 June - 7 days before the LCL-100. Including getting to and from the start/finish, it would be around 80 miles, and I'm finding it hard to resist.

Given that I've felt just fine the day after each of my past two big rides, I reckon doing an 80 and then having a week's rest should be no problem.

What do folks think? Sensible idea, or too risky just a week before the big day?


----------



## Alan O (27 Jun 2018)

After closer examination of that last scheduled ride and noticing that its intended pace was probably a little too much for me, I gave it a miss.

With only 4 days to go, I'm ending June at approx 350 miles - with maybe just a 5-10 mile stretch tomorrow evening after I clean and relube the bike today, just to make sure it's all fine.

That's far more than I managed last June, with a paltry 31 miles (hampered by personal things), and with 1,226 miles so far in 2018 I'm way ahead of the 278 miles I'd done in 2017 at the same stage. I won't tempt fate by saying any more than that ;-)


----------



## Alan O (2 Jul 2018)

All complete, with a total distance of 105 miles, and finished feeling a lot better than last year. And today, the morning after (and after a very good sleep), my legs feel fine.

It was a scorching hot day, but plenty of fluid did the trick (a massive 8 litres, with only about 300ml of pee to show for it). There was a breeze for most of the route, which helped keep me relatively cool.

Very hard to eat in the heat, and I only managed to consume about a third of what I carried with me, but even after my weight loss I still have plenty of kcals in reserve ;-)

Do it again next year? Well, this year was mostly a comeback from my poor fitness and inadequate preparation last year, and subsequent struggles, and I really just wanted to do a better job of it. Mission accomplished on that score. (As an aside, had last year's ride been in the same heat, I wouldn't have come close to finishing.)

I'm also still not a great lover of hills, and 4,500 feet of climbing is a lot for me - but the hills were considerably less hard this year (I almost said "easier" there, but that might imply some degree of easy ;-)

Still, I'll be 60 for next year's ride, and I quite like the idea of doing it with my bus pass in my bag :-) And I'll be significantly lighter again in another 12 months. We'll see.


----------



## si_c (2 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> All complete, with a total distance of 105 miles, and finished feeling a lot better than last year. And today, the morning after (and after a very good sleep), my legs feel fine.
> 
> It was a scorching hot day, but plenty of fluid did the trick (a massive 8 litres, with only about 300ml of pee to show for it). There was a breeze for most of the route, which helped keep me relatively cool.
> 
> ...



Nicely done! Especially in that heat! There are also plenty of forum rides of similar or less distance for you to get your teeth into, just have a look in the recreational rides subforum see if anything takes your fancy! Would also help keep your fitness up if you have something else to look forward to.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> Still, I'll be 60 for next year's ride, and I quite like the idea of doing it with my bus pass in my bag :-) And I'll be significantly lighter again in another 12 months. We'll see.


Well done on the ride!

Sorry to disappoint you, but you will be waiting at least 7 or 8 years for that bus pass - the qualifying age is now aligned with your pension age.


----------



## Alan O (2 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Well done on the ride!
> 
> Sorry to disappoint you, but you will be waiting at least 7 or 8 years for that bus pass - the qualifying age is now aligned with your pension age.


Not local Merseytravel transport passes - they're still issued at age 60 (and are upgraded to national ones at pension age)


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2018)

Alan O said:


> Not local Merseytravel transport passes - they're still issued at age 60 (and are upgraded to national ones at pension age)


Ooh, lucky - I will not get mine until I am 66!


----------



## Alan O (2 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh, lucky - I will not get mine until I am 66!


They're actually a big boon to cyclists, as they include Merseyrail train transport as far as Southport and Chester to north and south, and Mersey ferry crossings - and the trains and ferries are cycle friendly. That's a nice extension to possible ride start points.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jul 2018)

Apparently, in Scotland and NI the age for a pass is still 60.



Alan O said:


> They're actually a big boon to cyclists, as they include Merseyrail train transport as far as Southport and Chester to north and south, and Mersey ferry crossings - and the trains and ferries are cycle friendly. That's a nice extension to possible ride start points.


Brilliant! They should do that kind of thing everywhere, lay on more/longer trains and get as many drivers off the road as possible.

My sister can use her West Midlands bus pass for free off travel on trains and Metro

A bus pass here would get me a 50% reduction on off-peak rail travel in West Yorkshire. I currently get 33.3% off using my Senior Railcard (which _IS_ available from 60) but I can't imagine that I would be able to combine the 2 reductions!


----------

